# Press Hard slots from Bandai



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

Saw the movies for these new slots on the HOworld mail list. Here is their website. I think the box calls it 1/55 scale. Use slide guides. Trying to hitch a ride on the "Tokyo Drift" fad?

Follow the link, the movies are linked in the upper right of the webpage. Oh yeah, the English translations are pretty dang funny. :lol: 

http://www.presshard.jp/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, I only had time to watch the one demonstration vid, but that's coooool... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Pretty cool site and slot car system. Any idea if these sets will be shipped to the US or is it a Japan only thing?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That looks really cool. Someone should be able to come up with that kind of slide with pick up shoes on 440x2 chassis.. that will rock..

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, someone did a YouTube vid of a Press Hard set in action. Not quite as impressive as the Bandai commercial, but still pretty cool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKF3darJP1Q&search=slotcars

Also, according to this site, there will be a bunch of other cars available: Honda S2000, Nissan Silvia (isn't that a 200SX?), Nissan Skyline, Nissan Fairlady (Z?). Seems like the Truenos (Corollas) are set-only cars. 

http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?Maker1=BAN&GenreCode=Aut&Dis=2

Isn't there an anime called "Initial D" where the main character drives a white Trueno? I almost think this is hitching off that and the "sport" of drifting in general, rather than F&F3TD... if this was capitalizing on the Tokyo Drift movie, the cars would be newer and covered in wild graphics...

--rick


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

For fans of drifting and Initial-D, brp has the Toyota AE-86 Trueno for T-jets. Check the page for details:
http://www.bat-jet.com/trueno.html


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

anyone planning to buy this set?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I am:

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> .....Nissan Silvia (isn't that a 200SX?)....
> 
> --rick


Indeed:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I am:
> 
> Roger Corrie


Please let me/us know how you got on?
Just out of interest where are you planning to buy from?


dw


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I ordered it here 

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN914162

However, The email said they will not process the order till June 6th and expect an invoice then. I am quite interested in what wheel bases you can get out of the chassis and what I can make to fit it. Now if I can make an Indy car for it 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I ordered it here
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN914162
> 
> ...


The set seems a lot but the cars seem good value. I'm interested to see if the cars still behave the same on Tomy track or if the track contributes in some way.

I decided not to be swayed by the Bandai footage, but even the amateur film has got me thinking these could provide huge grins on a big club track.


dw


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> I'm interested to see if the cars still behave the same on Tomy track or if the track contributes in some way.
> 
> dw



Will these things work on Tomy track, considering rail spacing and slot depth/width? I thought the scale was listed as 1:55 or somesuch odd number like that... and besides that, is the SlideGuide-looking unit narrow enough to fit in a standard HO slot? From looking at the pics on the Maintenance page, it appears that the guide/steering assembly is attached BEHIND the front wheels, and the pickup shoes are well back under the front of the car... I was kind of surprised that this used HO type rails and pickups instead of wide 1/32 style rails and braids...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That is what I'm saying. Are the dimensions of the track part of the system or will the cars work on normal HO track?
The pictures suggest 'no' or 'maybe' but the acid test will be when Roger gets his set and reports back!!

dw


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, I guess Roger is gonna be the guinea pig on this one. The set looks great in the video, but we know how ads can be tweaked. Do like the way they slide and the turning front wheels. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Well, I guess Roger is gonna be the guinea pig on this one. The set looks great in the video, but we know how ads can be tweaked. Do like the way they slide and the turning front wheels. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Did you check out the youtube videos? The action of the cars is similar but the layout of the track means it could get a bit samey. If bandai eventually make additional track sections available on their own that would be a positive step.

The wheelbase could be very interesting. Companies like Jada make diecasts in 1/55, there is the Norev Audi R8 which has a wheelbase of 46mm or so and then of course what about accurate looking F1 cars.


dw


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

$176.52?
Whoa...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got word that they will bill me when the get the sets in stock they are backordered. So stay tuned. It will be interesting to see if TJETS will run on these. I can get a tjet to run on an artin trach but they have the wider metal strips. But hey the Indy cars I am building now ar close to 1/50th scale so who knows plus I think the kids will like the sound. Its kind of expensive but hey its my Fathers Day gift 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

If you would like to write a review for the NSCC journal I'm sure they would publish it.

Check out http://www.nscc.co.uk/main_journal.html


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Drifting has been going on in Japan for nearly 10 years so we are the ones who are getting on the drifting band wagon. What's odd about that set is the cars. Aren't those 2 cars like an '80's Celica?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

True. But I think that car is very popular in the retro drifting circles. I think the 350Z will be more my cup of cha.
But if they have to stick with ricers when oh when will someone produce this:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> Drifting has been going on in Japan for nearly 10 years so we are the ones who are getting on the drifting band wagon. What's odd about that set is the cars. Aren't those 2 cars like an '80's Celica?


 Not a Celica, a Corolla. And in Japan, it's known as the Trueno, and is a very popular car to use for drifting since it's RWD...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_AE86_Sprinter_Trueno

It was also popularized in Japanese pop culture in this anime or manga or whatever called Initial D:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_D

Scroll down to the Synopsis section, and you'll see where the main character races one of these against stuff like Lancer Evos...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Found this image:









.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Roger?

Did you find any answers to the ''burning'' questions:

Will these cars fit/run on other tracks?
Will the bodies fit any other HO chassis?


dw


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I got the set put it together on the Kitchen table ran a few laps and packaged it up. 

Cars are 1/50th scale look and pretty good. Placing the two 
cars side by side on a piece of lock and joiner track and there is as 
much room between these as a pair of FRAY cars. Only thing is the 
mirrors on the two cars would touch.. The track has the exact same power 
rail spacing as my lock and joiner only the track pieces are much larger and 4 1/8 inches wide 
with a 3/32 wide slot that is just under 4/16 deep. Looks like Tomy's 
Big brother when yo look at how the track snaps together except it has 
two locking tabs. The power pack is 6 VDC however the control unit 
steps it up from 6 to 8.5 and 10.5 VDC depending on the mode street = 
6vdc sport = 8.5 and racing = 10.5. At the street settings the cars are 
fairly easy to drive. The Controllerts are approx 25 Ohm with head 
phone jack type hook ups.. The power pack plugs in to the control box, 
it has a mode selection for Street Sport and Racing, Volume for the 
engine sounds, direction switch on the bottom, on off shitch on the side 
and a place for two keys for strtaing the cars. These have no effect 
on the power to the cars they will go with the key in the off position 
however they make a cool engine starting sound for the kids. The will 
not work on an HO track without working the guide. As soon as they make 
spare parts available I'll pick up a pair to cut down for HO track. 
I'll have to take them over to Toms to see if they will work on his 
Bianci, mine is torn down and in the Attic. Both cars drifted very 
niceley however I miss the 360 you can turn with a TJET.. When you get 
to the point where a TJET would spin all the way around they deslot. 
After running both cars for 30 mins there was no evidence of carbon 
arching on the pickups what so ever. The power rails are magnetic I 
checked with an X2. Surprisingly both the good FRAY cars I have ran 
very well at the reduced power.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cheers.
Report back once you have the spares?


dw


----------

